# Fade and Draw



## Ray_Jeremy (Jun 3, 2010)

Playing a Fade
There are two good ways to play a fade:

First Method
1. Set up with the clubface aimed at the target.
2. Align your body, including your feet and shoulders, slightly left of the target (be sure to keep the clubface aimed at the target). This will create a slightly glancing blow, putting a clockwise spin on the ball.
3. Make a normal swing along your body-line with no effort to alter your swing.

Second Method
1. Set up with your feet, shoulders and clubface all aimed left of your target.
2. Take your swing. Through impact, get the slightest feeling of holding the clubface "off," keeping it slightly open through the hit. Look for a slight turn of the ball left to right. 


Playing a Draw
There are two good ways to play a draw:

First Method
1. Set up with the clubface aimed at the target.
2. Align your body, including your feet and shoulders, to the right of the target (be sure to keep the clubface aimed at the target). This will create a slightly glancing blow, putting counter-clockwise spin on the ball.
3. Make a normal swing along your body-line with no effort to alter your swing.

Second Method
1. Aim your feet, shoulders and clubface all to the right of the target. 
2. Make your swing, but get a slight feeling of rolling the club through impact. Look for a slight turn of the ball to the left


----------

